# Bankart lesion/Hill Sachs defect



## cliftonm (May 8, 2012)

My physician performed an arthroscopic Bankart repair/capsulorrhaphy and an arthroscopic remplissage of Hill-Sachs defect. CPT 29806 and 29999 were billed and both codes were denied. 

Can anyone suggest the correct coding for this scenario, or provide documentation for appeal? 

I have read (and re-read) the June 2007 AAOS now article that has been suggested previously on this topic and I'm still on the fence. 

The November 2007 Coding Edge has also been suggested, but the AAPC archives don't date that far back. 

Please help me!! I'm driving myself CRAZY !!!

Thank you in advance


----------

